# Cheap Ass lures



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

Was looking in ebay and couldn't help buying two of these lures which I got for $1.77 with free postage from Hong Kong two weeks ago. To my surprise they actually showed up this afternoon. Yes they look and are cheap but hey they were practically free but it will be interesting to see what if anything they might attract. I know I am opening myself up with this question but any thoughts on what they might be good for?


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> any thoughts on what they might be good for?


One would need to know the size.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry it's about 12cm long and 2.5cm at its widest point and has a rattle in it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope the hooks hang on long enough for you to tell us what it catches. I've got a pack of cheap eBay lures, opened one to find the lure doesn't swim properly at all and the hooks and rings look weaker than paper clips. The remainder are still In their unopened boxes.

Not trying to be a smart arse, just hope yours turn out to be better.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Trevallly, Tailor, Aussie Salmon, Rat Kings, Flathead, Mackeral, Barra. Pretty much anything mate, its probably the strength you've got to worry about. Even if you replace hooks and rings the attachment ring could tear out; maybe, maybe not. Some cheapies turn out to be great lures, but i'ts hard to tell


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad to know I am not the only one lured in by cheap lures. I imagine it will only last a couple of outings if that but you don't know if you don't try. Good to know that it should attract some fish maybe.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon it won't be lacking in the attracting fish department, the fish don't care how much you paid for your lure nor can they tell the difference.


----------

